
Facebook is going to kill LinkedIn. - mustafabisic1
https://medium.com/startup-grind/the-death-of-linkedin-19a72f25ba01
======
Piskvorrr
Sorry, you cannot kill something that's already dead, and LinkedIn is just
about as alive as MySpace.

